# Obama Day: decine di migliaia in fila dall'alba



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mi raccomando, tutti pronti eh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2009)

Personalmente non ho il gusto del presenziare ad aventi di vario tipo, se non si tratta di manifestazioni che proprio sulla partecipazione si basano.
Questo è un evento storico comunque sarà la sua presidenza. Avrei voluto esserci anch'io.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Gli amaricani sono molto patriottici, pensa che gente che si e' messa in fila gia da ieri e prima ancora ... oltre 2milioni di persone per l'evento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gli americani sono molto patriottici, pensa che gente che si e' messa in fila gia da ieri e prima ancora ... oltre 2milioni di persone per l'evento.


Ma ha la funzione di affermare la propria partecipazione e la propria approvazione, non è come spiare il matrimonio di briatore e gregoraci o fare ciao dietro la telecamere che inquadra il politico intervistato...


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ha la funzione di affermare la propria partecipazione e la propria approvazione,* non è come spiare il matrimonio di briatore e gregoraci o fare ciao dietro la telecamere che inquadra il politico intervistato..*.


Senz'altro e' un avvenimento storico.

Quelli poi son da rinchiudere, non ne vale la pena manco di parlarne.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Gennaio 2009)

bellissima questa cosa, ma, sarà il tempo o la disillusione, il commento che condivido di più è quello di putin (grande mer da) che ha detto, più o meno, 'dalle grandi aspettative nascono le grandi delusioni'


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> bellissima questa cosa, ma, sarà il tempo o la disillusione, il commento che condivido di più è quello di putin (grande mer da) che ha detto, più o meno, 'dalle grandi aspettative nascono le grandi delusioni'


ammazzao che ottimista...però la frase mi garba..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *ammazzao che ottimista*...però la frase mi garba..


te l'ho detto, oggi sono ispirato... :baby 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   bama è sicuramente una rivoluzione ma ho paura che lo stiamo caricando troppo, ci aspettiamo troppo da lui...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> te l'ho detto, oggi sono ispirato... :baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo diceva sempre anche il mio ex


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo diceva sempre anche il mio ex


anche lui era abbronzato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> bellissima questa cosa, ma, sarà il tempo o la disillusione, il commento che condivido di più è quello di putin (grande mer da) che ha detto, più o meno, 'dalle grandi aspettative nascono le grandi delusioni'


Infatti lui non delude nessuno...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io non ho grandi aspettative da Obama ..il fatto che sia diventato presidente è già una grande cosa.
Comunque peggio di Bush credo sia difficile che possa fare.


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2009)

E' fatta!

http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...7ae-e72d-11dd-8f4d-00144f02aabc&vxBitrate=300

Lui e' il Presidende ... e Lei la First Lady degli Stati Uniti d'America.​


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti lui non delude nessuno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sara' ricordato per essere stato l'Unico presidente USA preso a scarpe in faccia.


----------



## tatitati (21 Gennaio 2009)

obama è solo un uomo. aspettiamoci che sia tale. si comportasse da donna sarebbe grave.
il nano bastardo ha rosicato... hihiihhiihhi


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

mah... speriamo bene... comunque concordo, peggio di Bush difficilmente potrà fare.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mah... speriamo bene... comunque concordo, peggio di Bush difficilmente potrà fare.


Speriamo faccia meglio del sigaro cubano di Clinton


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Speriamo faccia meglio del sigaro cubano di Clinton


 Geneticamente è predisposto meglio...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Geneticamente è predisposto meglio...













quindi anche il nano dici che...


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi anche il nano dici che...


 Sembrerebbe, a sentir certe voci...


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sembrerebbe, a sentir certe voci...


è l'unica eccezione ...lui e brunetta..


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

ot
pare che gad lerner sia fornito di un mega marmittone di prima categoria.
Così dice  a'ggente


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> pare che gad lerner sia fornito di un mega marmittone di prima categoria.
> Così dice a'ggente


... l'infedele...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2009)

Tornando a bomba... Obama lo stanno pompando a bestia e ho il terrore che non fara' un ciuffolo... meglio di Bush pure il mio Licaone!

E non per essere odiosa ma Obama era quello che serviva agli USA per rifarsi un po' la faccia col resto del mondo


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> pare che gad lerner sia fornito di un mega marmittone di prima categoria.
> Così dice  a'ggente



io voglio prove alla mano


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> io voglio prove alla mano


pare che sia una voce che circola liberamente. Io l'ho sentita da fabio volo durante un'intervista all'interessato.


Lui non ha negato nè confermato ma si squagliava dalla goduria come un gelato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ps. potrebbe avere anche un crick che non lo toccherei con un dito..


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tornando a bomba... Obama lo stanno pompando a bestia e ho il terrore che non fara' un ciuffolo... meglio di Bush pure il mio Licaone!
> 
> E non per essere odiosa *ma Obama era quello che serviva agli USA per rifarsi un po' la faccia col resto del mondo*


Questo è certo. Mi fa ben sperare la terribile fretta avuta da Israele nel messacrare i palestinesi prima dell'arrivo di Obama... forse hanno capito che con lui il campo sarà meno libero.


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pare che sia una voce che circola liberamente. Io l'ho sentita da fabio volo durante un'intervista all'interessato.


secondo me era il naso


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pare che sia una voce che circola liberamente. Io l'ho sentita da fabio volo durante un'intervista all'interessato.
> 
> 
> Lui non ha negato nè confermato ma si squagliava dalla goduria come un gelato
> ...


 
altrimenti ti pagherei una visita da un buon oculista....


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2009)

credo che michelle ci stupirà.conto parecchio su di lei


----------

